# Garnier,Pantene,Dove and Sunsilk



## maltese-lovers (Jun 18, 2007)

Please can you tell us which conditioners,detanglers and shampoos of Garnier,Dove,Pantene and Sunsilk products are the best for Maltese shiny,free from mats,long and strong hair and fast hair growt.We can't buy Ice on Ice here in Serbia,so tell me some another product


----------



## villemo (Aug 21, 2006)

I use pantene straight& smooth conditioner. 
I tried to find the product description in your language....

http://www.pantene.com.hr/products.php?coll=straight_smooth


----------



## maltese-lovers (Jun 18, 2007)

Thank you so much.Is that Leave-In conditioner?No rinse?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I brought Pantene Ice for my groomer to use on K & C. I really like the results. http://www.pantene.com/jsp/product/index.jsp?pdId=147

Here are a few SM threads that discuss shampoos, particularly ones that you have mentioned.
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=25058

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=24946

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=23662


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I was a big Pantene fan until I tried Pure Paws. It seems to repel
dust and dirt while leaving the hair feeling smoothe and soft.


----------



## maltese-lovers (Jun 18, 2007)

Thank you so much!
We will see which products we can buy here and then we will write their names there.You will,of course if you want,tell us what of them are good for Maltese.OK?


----------



## maltlover1953 (Sep 28, 2007)

> Thank you so much!
> We will see which products we can buy here and then we will write their names there.You will,of course if you want,tell us what of them are good for Maltese.OK?[/B]





I use Laser Lite pet products and they are wonderful. Tangles slide right out


----------

